# Tax Software ??



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction.

I have started a small business from home and I am an "independent Contractor".
Its a home based Travel Business which has worked well with my kids and gives me something to do and earn some additional income. Its very early days and I am paid by commission when my clients travel. This month I get my first payment which I believe is on a 1099 form.
I have always back home in Australia been "employed" so never had to worry about paying my own tax.
Here in the US your tax system is amazingly complicated with the federal,state and then city taxes.

I believe I am suppose to pay my taxes I think every 3-4 months. Anyway what my question is if there is a reliable software program I can use to calculate it.
I was looking at Turbotax but I am not sure.

I also have no need to pay Health Insurance as my husbands work pays for that so my head is spinning and the more I read the more I get confused.

Any advice would be fantastic for this poor stressed out Mom


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check the IRS web site for 1099 instructions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where are you located? That will give you a clue as to which jurisdictions you need to be dealing with. 

You may want to find yourself either an accountant or an enrolled agent, who may be able to put you on a simplified system for reporting and managing your tax obligations. It's really hard to generalize without knowing precisely the type of business you have set up (i.e. are you "self-employed" and running your taxes through your personal income tax forms or do you have a business entity that has to file quarterly?) and what state and local jurisdictions you may be subject to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks so much.

I am in New York city and from what I have read on the IRS website I am business entity that has to file quarterly. I am a Travel Agent so my income varies from month to month. I have not made a cent yet however I am due some commission I have earned at the end of august and September. At this stage my income is quite low hence why I thought I would try and do it myself. Hopefully in 6-12 months time my business will be doing better so I can justify paying an accountant to do it all.
I might actually call the IRS and see what they say? Its so different to Australia!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The IRS can only help you with the Federal side of things. If you are in NY City, there is state tax and city tax to deal with, too. Each jurisdiction has their own offices and requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> The IRS can only help you with the Federal side of things. If you are in NY City, there is state tax and city tax to deal with, too. Each jurisdiction has their own offices and requirements.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev my head is spinning even more then! We have only one tax man back home and its the same where ever you live.


----------

